
Do people post poems on here? - esch89
https://es.life/2019/09/07/remember-a-poem/
======
Tomte
Usually not, and if they did, they would use the original title, not a random
question.

~~~
esch89
That makes sense haha! Thanks for the tip - will keep it in mind for next
time.

